# 1977 Ford F-150



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Projected list of equipment (on hand)...

Focal 165 V3's
Focal 165 V2's
Alpine PDX 4.150
Alpine PDX 1.1000
Alpine Type R 12 (x2)
Eclipse head unit- Model # escapes me...

As it stands I am building custom door panels, a custom center console and retro fitting bucket seats out of a 2010 Lincoln MXZ... they are teh sexy. Wiring them without all components (seat memory/heat/ac switches) is proving to be challenging... 42 wires on the driver's seat 26 on the passengers... I've got the easy one down (passengers) and the drivers is kicking my ass. Once I figure out the wiring I will fab and weld up brackets to put them in the car... 

I'd post pics but I either need to fork over some $ to the site or wait it out till I have 30 posts... combine with my previous accounts I have about 1000 posts... pretty sweet deal...

TheDavel... uhh, I meant "I'm The Batman?"


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Interested in seeing how this turns out and get some ideas. I have a 79 F-250 factory 460 tow package.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Sub'd. I'm interested as well. I'm kicking myself in the ass for selling a '71 Ford F100. It could've been great.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

As soon as my old account is up and running you will have pics... I did in the mean time make a quick center console box... I didn't focus on the finish all that much but it fit like a glove... It housed (downfired) 2-JL 6W0's and sounded extremely good... I rerouted the floor heater vents to exit out the sides of the box right to your feet... The center portion is carpeted and the sides are Rhyno lined... the T-case shifter worked like a champ too- 

With the above results from the JL's I would prefer to do 4 or more of them in the new center console but they are just a bit spendy... I think I could get roughly $300 for the Type R's since they are in perfect shape and use that you get 2 more 6's... blah, blah, blah... rant rant rant


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

TheDavel said:


> I'd post pics but I either need to fork over some $ to the site or wait it out till I have 30 posts... combine with my previous accounts I have about 1000 posts... pretty sweet deal...


Looks like coin is heading to the site soon! I am finally back in action!!!!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nice amps, i have those amps. very nice amps, i love mine  i found it hard to match speakers with em though they so powerful not much can go with them safely.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

I had them too. Sounded great and were beastly powerful, especially that 1.1000. Loved the fact that they stayed cool as a cucumber in the middle of july.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Damn! Lots of support for a classic gone modern build... you guys are motivating me to step my (limited) game up on this install... 

I can tell you that this is so far the only install in my life that has left me scratching my head at every turn... I find that I am questioning every approach I think about taking... how to modernize a classic tastefully? Newer cars are a complete no brainer to me... its kinda wham bam thank you ma'am

Heres the truck as it was a year ago... it has changed a bit and I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmmm... 1970 Torino... friend of mine in high school had a 1972, white with white vinyl top, brown interior, 400 automatic with the 2 barrel and Dynomax duals... very nice cruising car.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

CulinaryGod said:


> I had them too. Sounded great and were beastly powerful, especially that 1.1000. Loved the fact that they stayed cool as a cucumber in the middle of july.


Yeah i still can't believe how cool these things stay, and the best part os their underated.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Subscribed. Beautiful truck.


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

A little of topic but I had a 72 Gran Torino with a 351 clevland...great first car.


----------



## tc5130 (Oct 27, 2009)

look forward to your build. Sounds impressive to mix modern and classic.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got updates! And photobucket issues!!! Maybe tomrrow for
pics


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

imageshack.us


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A solution! I'm just going to wait it out with some whisky


----------



## tc5130 (Oct 27, 2009)

WHiskey Yeah buddy I am gonna build a simple solution in a Honda


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a rough sketch of what Im thinking- And I am really thinking I need to have 4-6 JL 6W0's in it...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Four??? Nice...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Four would probably do the trick as 2 was pretty nice... I do have some airspace to eat up and a PDX 1.1000 that wants to get down n dirty...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I definitely think you'll like that.


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

Subscribed. Very nice truck!I've almost got everything scraped together for my '75 f250.I'm trying to find a bigger alternator, but having problems. Are you upgrading yours?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I will be but haven't picked one out yet... not sure the stocker would be able to do much more than turn on those amps.


----------



## Preal (Oct 14, 2009)

If you have a typical ford small case 55 amp alt, you should be able to upgrade to the 130 amp 3G alternator by connecting a couple wires. I did it on my 65 Mustang and it was relatively simple.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Ever think of picking up a Camper Special battery tray for the drivers side and running 2 batteries?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Funny you mention that... it is on my things to do list!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Progress at last... Finally got around to fabbin' up some seat brackets and roughed out (extreemly rough) some door panels... seems harder and harder to find the time and motivation to play around these days... I must be turning into one of those "old people"

Crappy cell phone pics:


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the truck AND the torino. I had a 76. starsky and hutch!. the seats look great in the truck. always wanted a 79. more pics more pics.


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

COOL BUILD,

is it just me, or are the seats a little low?


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Actually the factory bench in my 79 goes to about the same height as those seats do, possibly a bit lower. The bottom may be a touch lower than factory but not a lot pics may be deceiving. Got me thinking about my 79 now. Might have to start searching for my battery tray as well. This thread is funny I also have a 73 Gran Torino Sport Q code 351CJ factory 4 speed car. Must be Trucks and Torino days on DIYMA


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

my mother has a 73 Grand sitting at her house right now. it is my sisters but it will sit there and rot. wish i had the money to save it


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

SNEAKY said:


> COOL BUILD,
> 
> is it just me, or are the seats a little low?


They are about 1.5 inches lower than stock in the pics... But that's the beauty of power seats- the raise up about 3 inches if needed


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Morts said:


> Actually the factory bench in my 79 goes to about the same height as those seats do, possibly a bit lower. The bottom may be a touch lower than factory but not a lot pics may be deceiving. Got me thinking about my 79 now. Might have to start searching for my battery tray as well. This thread is funny I also have a 73 Gran Torino Sport Q code 351CJ factory 4 speed car. Must be Trucks and Torino days on DIYMA


So many dead camper specials at junk yards... Finding my battery tray was a breeze


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Really I live in the Rust Belt and there are none to be found. The ones I have come across have been so rotted they are worthless.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice truck. I miss butterfly windows and wish they'd bring them back.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Subbed. I'm thinking lots of chrome will keep it with the style. Look at some pictures from the time see what they used, shapes, etc.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A few updates:
I scrapped the door panels I was working on
rammatted the inner and outer door skins
cut some sheet metal and secured it over all the holes in the door then deaden'd it
Ensolited the inner and outer skins
added a 15x15 piece of egg crate foam behind the speakers
started roughing out the center console

I think I am most excited about the stinger carpet pad kits I picked up and my new/old sub that should be arriving today!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

nice to see classic builds. I like the console Idea. Helpful hint: with (6) 6.5" subs, get them where all the frames are touching in a "square" this will combine the font wave & like a big rock in the lake, propagate the wave and add intensity. 

I assume down firing right? or possibly rear firing? be sure you have at least 1.5-2" from the faces of the cones to the floor or back wall.

Love the Torino Cobra. 1978 Mustang King Cobra, 1978 Cobra II, 1977 Mach 1, & 1975 Coupe (my first car) all factory V8 cars, stored for eventual resotration here... King Cobra is here with me at home.

Rob


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Dave, you going with the 6 6"s or the eclipse 10"?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

At this point I am going to try the Eclipse ten... when money is availible I will more than likely switch to the 6-6's and they will be downfired... The eclipse will be downfired too- 

Im thinking it may do pretty decent with a PDX 1.1000 strapped to it...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

PDXs are not strappable :laugh:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

with duct tape a comealong and some will power anything is strappable... i'll lasso the moon if needed...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

leave the strapping to the item on your nightstand. You can use ducttape with that if you like. haha


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

this thread is worthless


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> this thread is worthless


couldn't agree more- I've made a lot of progress though... to bad it was on a friends 2010 fusion... I will post some updates when I return from Vegas


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet pickup. My first system was in a '77 F-150 Ranger 4x4 swb that my dad bought new, I still miss that truck. I'm working on a '77 Bronco now.
Ford Bronco Restoration - a set on Flickr


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

Diggin the truck. I would think you would definitely need the alternator upgrade.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

1st gen broncos are my all time favorite vehicles! I am still waiting for the right one to come my way...

And an alternator upgrade is planned and will be accompanied by a 2nd battery-


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

So today some goodies arrived- I now have the tough task of deciding what sub to put in the truck... starting with either 2 6W0's, 1 8W7, 1 Eclipse alluminum 10, 1 Type R 12 or a 12W7... I am for whatever reason probably going to go against my better judgement and put the 12W7 in the center console box downfired... 

Anyone want to push me in a different direction, that of course being in a direction that uses one of the above subs?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Hell, if you are going with an 8W7, I would like to point you to a DD 1508 as well. Ported box, ported to the back even, and that little sucker will hum! Much less money than the 8w7 too. Just a thought. Like how this is going though.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Hell, if you are going with an 8W7, I would like to point you to a DD 1508 as well. Ported box, ported to the back even, and that little sucker will hum! Much less money than the 8w7 too. Just a thought. Like how this is going though.



The subs I mentioned are already in my possession and I just need to choos one already...

I was actually talking to a friend about getting a DD 1508 for this build but never pulled the trigger, and the one he had in stock had motor structure/voice coil issues... very rare for a DD sub but it happens


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I tried the eclipse, 12w7 and 6w0s tonight in the truck and liked each in their own way... I'm a little torn... I think I will have to combine the 6's with a larger woofer...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

youre such a woman dave. Doesnt matter which one you decide on, you will change your mind in a week anyways. Where are all the pictures? What were you doing in vegas?


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the late 70's Fords. I want a 1978 F-150 4x4 badly. Good luck with the build.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

So here are a few updated camera phone pics- not the greatest quality but its handy...

I just droped $1400 on new carpet, weather stripping and other misc parts... looking foward to making some real progress on this project now that spring is near-

The box is not even close to finished but is taking shape and sounds amazing! I ended up going with the eclipse 10 and dont think I could've made a better choice...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

diggin the seats dave


----------



## megabutler (Oct 2, 2009)

What are those seats out of? I have '02 Expedition seats that I am fitting into my '96 
F-150. I too am building a console and similar setup like yours. Lots to do and I have those unmotivated "old man" days too.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

They are out of a 2010 Lincoln MKZ- I am going to take a fresh approach to the center console over the next few weeks and I will try to actually document this build... and keep everyone updated.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> I am going to take a fresh approach to the center console over the next few weeks





theoldguy said:


> youre such a woman dave. Doesnt matter which one you decide on, you will change your mind in a week anyways.


I told you so?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Oldguy- you know me best round here... I think I may try my 12w7 rear firing in the next setup and I plan to actually complete the box this go around...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I love your balls! AMERICA!


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

That is a sweet old school truck! Makes me miss building old school rides with my Dad. 

Anyway, sweet truck, love the seats, love the look of the truck and good pick with going on the Eclispe sub! 

I run two 10" D4 6010's that are rated for 450rms and sound amazing off 600rms Diamond D3 amp. Actually my best sounding system I have had in some time. 

Look forward to some more pics! Good luck!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

you suck at life, dave. Post some updates. Youve been at home after surgery - plenty of time to work on your truck.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

No updates- I took on a 94 chevy prerunner/baja truck build... It's just about complete then I will focus on mine...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A lol update... Boy am I lazy and slow with this build- so here's a couple cup holders and and the start of an iPhone docking station...


----------



## megabutler (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that console butting up against the cab wall or are you keeping a small gap? How are you attaching it to your truck? All issues that I will soon be dealing with soon with my own build. Thanks


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

It contours to the gas tank and will be secured with a system of beauty panels and bracketing... When I'm done with the paint job i'll pick back up on the build... I may continue to tinker with this box in the mean time-


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

looking good dave. can I keep tinkering with your moms box in the mean time?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

duh... winning!


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

How did you get seats out of a 2010 Lincoln MXZ btw? Where?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

we have a pretty nice wrecking yard here and they had a 2010 lincoln MKZ that was destroyed due to a front end collision with less than 1k miles on it... I snagged them out of that.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> we have a pretty nice wrecking yard here and they had a 2010 lincoln MKZ that was destroyed due to a front end collision with less than 1k miles on it... I snagged them out of that.


Nice catch...I bet they were not cheap!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

quite the opposite- $270 out the door with full harnesses in perfect working order, no rips/tears... Heated/airconditioned the whole 9


----------



## brad0069 (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you in Spokane? Would like to see your truck sometime.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm out in medical lake- this truck isn't much to look at right now... I am tearing it down tonight to start a complete repaint of it- in about 3-4 months it will be show worthy!!!

You should look up some of my other build threads- you'd probably like to see my tacoma if anything.


----------



## CGlines (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a badass truck


----------



## megabutler (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in WA too, other side of the mountains. Want to see her when she's done.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

As soon as the weather breaks I will post some nice photos of my install and the freshly restored truck, but for now here is the temporary sub enclosure...

I ended up going with a hertz 5 channel amp, focal polyglass 6.5 comps, eclipse alum sub, retro sound deck... sounds very good for what it is.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm a gmc guy but can i please take a little joy ride? I promos i will spray off the mud and keep all 4 shocks on it, can't promos you springs.


----------

